# San Francisco AMR



## azresultsca (Mar 7, 2010)

I currently reside in Los Angeles County and am looking to work up north in San Francisco as an Emergency Medical Technician.  Locally at AMR we do 911 trasports for Los Angeles County fire does AMR do 911 transports for San Francisco Fire Department, everytime I have visted the city I only see a engine company and Paramedic rig responding to a call but no AMR?

GB


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 7, 2010)

Did you call AMR to ask at all?


----------



## azresultsca (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah I have, they say they do but to be honest I have not seen AMR once while i have been in the city.


----------



## VentMedic (Mar 7, 2010)

SFFD does their own transport.  However, I believe AMR has the contract for 911 back up for the city.

AMR does have the 911 contract for the city of Oakland and there is talk they will get the 911 contract for the City of Alameda as well but I doubt if the FD will give that up without a fight.  However, if their FD goes county, it will happen.​


----------



## Fbarba123 (Mar 7, 2010)

If I were you I would apply everywhere you can in SF. The Bay area is swamped with emts, even the IFT Companies. I applied a few months back and they informed me that my application was the 67th one they received that day, jobs are tight, so make sure you have something lined up prior. They have hundreds of applicants for just one or two positions.

Good luck!!


----------



## azresultsca (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank you for the info, as I was researching the topic further I noticed South San Francisco offers a BLS service but unfortunately it seems like they only do "IFT" types of service.  Do you if the crews on those rigs get emergency experience?


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 7, 2010)

Look South a little ways... San Mateo and Santa Clara Counties are both basically EOA's for AMR to do the 911 ambulance services. Alameda County (last I checked) was the biggest 911 provider. That was years ago... so things are most likely vastly different now.

In San Francisco, I suspect that AMR has a 911 transport contract with SFFD, but as a backup, or as primary transport from specific fire houses.


----------



## Fbarba123 (Mar 7, 2010)

If they are BLS, they will and occasionally get 911 emergency calls, they may just later be upgraded to ALS, where a different rig will get them, or transfer or care may be done elsewhere


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 7, 2010)

gbjerke91 said:


> Thank you for the info, as I was researching the topic further I noticed South San Francisco offers a BLS service but unfortunately it seems like they only do "IFT" types of service.  Do you if the crews on those rigs get emergency experience?


There's nothing wrong with doing IFTs. It's valuable experience even if it's not as flashy as 911


----------



## Fbarba123 (Mar 7, 2010)

+1 Alameda County is a BIG 911 provider! Apply there, they have many IFT/BLS rigs and they are very closeby to SF


----------



## azresultsca (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank for the info everyone, it would be nice for a city like San Francisco to give young EMTs as myself to receive quality experience due to the nature of the city environment one day.


----------



## azresultsca (Mar 7, 2010)

I have new to this site, but i am glad i joined, can anyone tell me how to change my forum for "ride along" to something else?


----------



## FLEMTP (Mar 8, 2010)

gbjerke91 said:


> I have new to this site, but i am glad i joined, can anyone tell me how to change my forum for "ride along" to something else?





yeah.. post more! lol... that tells you how many posts approx each user has made.. the more you post.. the higher your "status" shows.


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Mar 9, 2010)

AMR is the third up for 911 calls in SF. SFFD is first, then King American, then AMR. You may want to look into King American, or possibly look at AMR Alameda, San Mateo, or Santa Clara. Those are all good counties to work for.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Mar 10, 2010)

Can you look into SFFD itself? You don't need to be a FF to be on the ambulance, right?


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 10, 2010)

AnthonyM83 said:


> Can you look into SFFD itself? You don't need to be a FF to be on the ambulance, right?



Lol. That would be a nice wish


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Mar 10, 2010)

Wasn't that the whole point of them hiring single function EMTs...


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 10, 2010)

AnthonyM83 said:


> Wasn't that the whole point of them hiring single function EMTs...



Ah then I stand corrected on that. I hear FD and think of all the ones out this way where you are expected to be dual role supression and EMS


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Mar 10, 2010)

Not sure bout that. But Ive heard that the EMT's who work for SFFD, are just EMT's, not actually firefighters. But do not quote me on that (someone will probably quote this anyways


----------

